# Chi Ball



## Skarbromantis (Sep 7, 2002)

I have been doing the standing tree posture for a couple months now and I have started to feel the energy known as "Chi Ball" in between my hand, some times its very strong, and I have noticed that if I focus, I can feel this energy anytime, has anyone here had the same experiences? When did you first feel it? What did it feel like for you?

Also when you can feel it, is there any thing you can do to work with the energy?

Thanks 

Skard1


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2002)

George Dillman does this at his seminars and discusses the applications. I have done it there, but never done it regularly.


----------



## theneuhauser (Sep 7, 2002)

> I have been doing the standing tree posture for a couple months now



do you take bathroom breaks? 



my instructor says that this is a combination of your visualization with the blood pooling in your hands(basically heat). ive felt it too, im sure there's more to it. with qi gong excercises, i often have very tangible sensations throughout my body. my wife told me that she couldnt stand the actual heat on my hands immediately after i was training the breathing excercises. 
i dont have any idea what im supposed to be doing with that energy either, but it feels good anyway!


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Sep 15, 2002)

yep,    what   do   you   do   with   it   and   how   do   you    use   it   to heal???  I   reckon   we're   supposed    to    conserve  it and not  waste it --- or   the taoists   were  pretty  sure   about that  anyway...others would use it for all manner  of things...  ive heard  that the dragon  can   bite...   i  ve    also   heard that    it  could  heal...
any  dragon stories?


----------



## Skarbromantis (Sep 20, 2002)

Crane have you felt this? What does it/ did it feel like for your self, have you worked with this enegry?

Skard1


----------



## theneuhauser (Sep 22, 2002)

alot of reikki massage people use that energy in their massage. 

Cranespreadswings was right, is you promote the circulation of qi through the body regularly, it seems to yield good health. i can personally vouch for that fact. i owe much of my anatomical and physiological health to the IMA.
:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 22, 2002)

I have felt it and used it on rare occasion.  I was a medic for a while and a couple of times in  the process of trying to stop someone from dieing  I could feel the energy flow trough my hands toward the person I was working in.  
  Can I do it at will. Most likely not but then I dont try to do such things all the time. 
  How do I discribe it    hmmmm   Heat, warmth, a tingeling  once, more like a flow of energy moveing from within to another place.  Peaceful and beautiful but full of force.

  Shadow:asian:


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Sep 25, 2002)

I think this is one of those things youre not really supposed to talk about. I'm with neuhauser on the benefits to the individual developing these energies, but what interests me as a student of acupuncture is how to use it externally....and what we're talking about, of course, is good old fasioned magic. You can actually find machines on the internet that are supposed to amplify the personal chi so your spells will cast further (see techno-shamanism) 
What interests me is not sorcery but the healing arts and allowing energies to flow not as I want them to but as the Tao or nature of existence dictates.  For the purposes of beginning/intermediate internal martial arts folks, I would say what the classics say--Store it in the Dan Tien until you need it to defend, heal, or sustain personal health and development. 
Again, they say the dragon can bite...
I heard a story once about a friend who used his chi to keep a cat from dying. The cat was really sick and was on its way out. My friend then focused his mind on allowing his own chi to help sustain or save the life of the cat. He immediately noticed that the cat gained in vitality for a few minutes and may have even opened its eyes. Sadly, the cat passed on a while later. The next morning my friend awoke with no voice, and he couldnt speak for nearly two weeks!!! Hmmmm.......

humbly,
CSW


----------



## Skarbromantis (Oct 22, 2002)

Wow thats scary, thanks for sharing, I wonder if it was the chi?

Thanks for they replys.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skarbromantis _
> 
> *Wow thats scary, thanks for sharing, I wonder if it was the chi?
> 
> Thanks for they replys. *



No it was the mouth-to-mouth resusetation he did on the cat :rofl: 
Sorry couldn't resist that one!! I have worked with it alot, I have felt it on occasions, but they have been few and far between. I have seen my sifu het one of our students and send him 15 feet across the floor and you could see and feel his chi when he struck, it was amazing. I am still working on harnesing that a bit.

7sm


----------



## Skarbromantis (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok so I have the ball in my hand, moving, turning, I have heard there are ways of moving it up and down the arm, feeling the ? moving through your arms, has anyone tried this?

Skard1


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 26, 2002)

ok, as i understand it, the goal is not to harness, or capture, or control the chi, at least for a relative neophyte like myself. ive been told by several instructors that the idea is to simply not block the flow of energy, that which is always there, not somehow created or generated from within. the old saying says something to the effect that the energy is gathered from all around, stored in the dan tien and released like a cannon.


----------



## SET_Coo (Nov 21, 2002)

read Tai Chi Classics by Waysun Lao. Great book, has whole chapter dedicated to jing and chi.


----------



## chufeng (Nov 21, 2002)

"Sadly, the cat passed on a while later. The next morning my friend awoke with no voice, and he couldnt speak for nearly two weeks!!! Hmmmm"

I guess the cat got his tongue 

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 22, 2002)

"Cat got the tongue"
this must be another myth 
frankly speaking in reiki healing u actually didn't give ur chi, 
reikie is more about balancing chi(patients) with ur chi as a catalyst where u direct chi from ur environment.
i think this would be simple term i used  
-TkdWarrior-


----------

